#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Mikrowelle kann mehr als Aufwärmen >

## aerzteblatt.de

Gainesville - Mikrowellenherde können nach Ansicht von Wissenschaftlern der University of Florida einen wertvollen Beitrag zur Hygiene in der Küche leisten. Sie publizierten die Ergebnisse ihrer Forschung im Journal of Environmental Health (2006; 69 ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

